# What are some effective pest control ideas?



## jemshkoj (May 18, 2012)

I will not be tending my garden over the summer, a plan is needed to maintain weeds and insects. Help?
___________________
http://www.getridofbedbugsathome.com/bed-bugs-treatment/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Preen on the soil and liquid Saven on the leaves.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Yikes- absentee gardener?? man, I believe the insects/weeds are only part of your challenge. What about watering? Even if you apply insecticide, wont last for long- especially if a rain happens. Anyway, good luck!


----------

